# NTs: How do you feel about christmas.



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

I would think as an NT would you point out presents you do not like? I don't do it because my mom would yell at me but, isn't it our nature to do something like that?


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

No, that is rude. Most of my family do not exchange gifts anymore because we've agreed that we're always too broke and don't want more unneeded crap taking up space in our homes. It's very liberating to not feel obligated to do that wretched ritual of Christmas shopping. I still like to give small gifts of things that will be used or consumed though.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

I personally enjoy Christmas and the gift-giving, even if the gift selection on my part can be difficult and even boring at times. The only problems I have with unwanted gifts, however, come from my grandmother from time to time (my immediately family know what I like and my other extended relatives usually send me money). I don't mention it to her, however - I just give away the things I don't like after about three months of being stowed away.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

NTs are abstract thinkers, not jackasses. Pointing out presents that one doesnt like is disrespectful,and doesnt prove anything.


----------



## Kitagawa Megumi (Jan 13, 2010)

hm well we don't really exchange gifts or anything during christmas at home anymore.. like for the past 5 years. 
before that, I was a lot younger and I guess I wasn't one to complain then.. i only had 1 present for christmas each year anyway. besides, my best friend and i would send our christmas presents to each other via air mail, and last year I got her a really crappy gift as a joke, vice versa.. i think for me it's about what giving this gift means, not what it is.


----------



## alanv (Aug 29, 2009)

Since I was a teenager, I have sort of opposed the concept of Christmas. I'm not religious and I find the typical celebration of Christmas to be ridiculous. I think that on some level, most people are celebrating Christmas to saitsfy a deeper need for unity and tradition. That is why there are similar traditions everywhere else and in all other religions. In Judaism they have Hanukkah, in Islam they have Eid al Fitr. Those are not answers to Christmas. There is a basic need in humans to celebrate something greater than themselves.

With that being said, I really hope Santa brings me that new 1080 flatscreen this year.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't tend to like getting presents as I don't always show much of an interest in it, and if the person is expecting me to show gratitude, they'll be disappointed (I don't really show a lot of enthusiasm). I really don't see much point in Christmas - to me, it's all just a few shiny lights, poor women who are already overworked having to slave all morning over some huge bird (it's not always women, but that's the usual way), rubbish television, rubbish plastic "music" (such as stuff from crap like the X Factor and their professional karaoke singer winners). Another annoying side effect is when you're a regular gym user and then in January you get a load of people who for the millionth time have made a resolution to lose weight and therefore take up room in the gym (not that I don't mind people using the gym, though).


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

I love Christmas. I don't point out presents that I don't like. But I may show a lack of enthusiasm for them, b/c enthusiasm isn't something I'm comfortable faking. Come to think of it, I'm not all that comfortable showing real enthusiasm.


----------



## alanv (Aug 29, 2009)

unleashthehounds said:


> I love Christmas. I don't point out presents that I don't like. But I may show a lack of enthusiasm for them, b/c enthusiasm isn't something I'm comfortable faking. Come to think of it, I'm not all that comfortable showing real enthusiasm.


I have felt the same way about enthusiasm. Until I took the MBTI, I didn't know why I couldn't show false enthusiasm or felt uncomfortable doing so. I felt a little guilty because of that. It's a strange feeling having memories come back and know that they are due to personality traits.


----------



## dude10000 (Jan 24, 2010)

Christmas and Easter are my favorite holidays, because we get stuff.

I hate Halloween and the 4th of July, though this is probably a personal idiosyncrasy. Halloween is just a bunch of annoying little candy beggars, or worse, adults dressing up like fools. 4th of July = idiots titillated by blowing stuff up-- how is one noisy explosion different than any other? Bah. What do I get out of it?

Christmas though is great! Someone even thought out of the box and gave me a transformer last time. Ages 5+, perfect for me!


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

I LOVE CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!

I've always gotten retarded presents from my family that I hated especially when I was very young because we didn't have much money at all, so it's never anything new at all if I get a shit gift and it's part of the holiday! I'm pretty sure they can tell when I think something is retarded, but I also know they always know I appreciate the gesture cuz I really like Christmas 

So much <3.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Kevinaswell said:


> I LOVE CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!
> 
> I've always gotten retarded presents from my family that I hated especially when I was very young because we didn't have much money at all, so it's never anything new at all if I get a shit gift and it's part of the holiday! I'm pretty sure they can tell when I think something is retarded, but I also know they always know I appreciate the gesture cuz I really like Christmas
> 
> So much <3.


I remember when i got a mixer for christmas. I was completely lost. I also remember when my mom bought me a gift with the money she owes me.:laughing:


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

I like Christmas, but if I don't like the gift I don't say anything. It's the thought that counts to me. Plus, I usually don't get bad gifts; no one goes wrong with a Borders giftcard.:crazy:


----------



## wealldie (Jan 24, 2010)

I couldn't care less about traditions. I never acknowledge them nor participate. It doesn't bother most people, as I am not bothered if they do it and leave me out. It bothers the people who want me to participate, and frankly I give little credence to those people's feelings about it.


----------



## cdnwolverine (Feb 19, 2010)

I hate Christmas.

For me, it's that it points out the hypocrisy of most people. People talk about 'the Christmas spirit' and spend tons of money on pointless gifts to give to friends and family who already have too much crap. They give a pittance towards The Salvation Army or various other charities to feel better about themselves when thier donation is the tiniest, meanest scrap compared to thier giant houses, big screen TVs and over-priced SUVs that they're 60k in debt for.

I don't give Christmas gifts anymore; last year, I helped my girlfriend make treat baskets all from scratch. This year, with a little more time, I'm collecting charities from people and will donate about $100 to each in the person's name.

In visiting for the holidays, I don't mind showing up at my Mom's house, opening a present or two and then having dinner and visiting for a little bit .. but after the large family crowds show up, I have to leave.


----------



## justinhammar (Oct 23, 2009)

I love Christmas. It's the time when I get more weightlifting equipment from my mom and dad. Gotta love that.


----------



## MaddieRaine (Jan 17, 2010)

I just can't seem to get into the Christmas spirit, probably because I don't understand why we celebrate Jesus' birthday in December, when it really is in March. I hope I'm not offending anyone, I'm merely stating an opinion. :happy:


----------



## cdnwolverine (Feb 19, 2010)

Avoiding arguing about the religion at all, this is take from the Saturnalia wikipedia page, but also likely to coincide with the winter solstice to also encourage converts from the pagans, druids, heathens, etc. back in the medieval days. It wasn't uncommon for kings to have shines to the Old Gods next to trappings of Christianity back in the day, "just in case".

Saturnalia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Christmas

There is no historical evidence that early Christians in the first century commemorated the birth of Jesus Christ. In fact, in keeping with early Jewish law and tradition, it is likely that birthdays were not commemorated at all. According to The World Book Encyclopedia: "early Christians considered the celebration of anyone's birth to be a pagan custom." (Vol. 3, page 416) Rather than commemorating his birth, the only command Jesus gave concerning any sort of commemoration of his life actually had only to do with his death (Luke 22:19). It was not until several hundred years after the death of Jesus Christ that the first instances of the celebration of Christmas begin to appear in the historical record.[6] According to the new Encyclopedia Britannica, later Christians likely "wished the date to coincide with the pagan Roman festival marking the 'birthday of the unconquered sun'." The festival was celebrated with similar customs (gift giving, feasting) that are done to celebrate Christmas today.


----------



## Skewed (Jul 14, 2009)

Personally, I hate it. But for my family and only for my family I go along with it, begrudgingly. It is actually one of the very few things that I will put my happy face on and go along with it. Otherwise, I would never give christmas a second thought.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

MaddieRaine said:


> I just can't seem to get into the Christmas spirit, probably because I don't understand why we celebrate Jesus' birthday in December, when it really is in March. I hope I'm not offending anyone, I'm merely stating an opinion. :happy:


We have no idea what his birthday is. We just know it was in the spring.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey, just be glad you're not in this situation:*









*


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Xmas feels like emotional blackmail. "If you don't celebrate this holiday then we will feel unloved and neglected." So, its one of the few times a year I will allow my family to force me to go out of my way, to go through meaningless and absurd motions. Its uncomfortable - no, humiliating. A gathering of people who really just harbor resentment for each other slap on their shit-eating grins and take one up the pooper for a completely made-up event.. and none of us are even religious. Why do we even do it? Well, because everyone else does, of course. And they don't even question it enough to get to that realization. Recession. Who the heck could afford gifts last year? Lol.. but you bet your ass everyone felt obligated to spend what they could in the name of commodity fetishism! Screw your savings and livelihood.

tl;dr: I'm not a fan.


----------



## MaddieRaine (Jan 17, 2010)

Sorry for the incorrect information, but I still feel as if my point holds...I guess...


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

MisterNi said:


> Hey, just be glad you're not in this situation:
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 
HAhahah:laughing: I know a friend who birthday is december 24th


----------



## bendomolena (Dec 30, 2009)

On a side note, I find it funny how atheists celebrate Christmas, which at its core, is meant to celebrate the birth of Christ.

I usually don't know what I want for Christmas and usually reply with a "I don't know" when asked what I want. One Christmas, my dad actually got me a box of "I don't know" for my birthday, which consisted of a box labeled "I don't know" containing nothing but leaves and at the veeery bottom was a small gift (which turned out to be something I actually did want, just didn't know I wanted it). I guess whatever is fine. I rarely make it evident what I want and just kinda go with the flow if things and if it manages to impress/interest me, two thumbs up to the gifter.


----------



## wealldie (Jan 24, 2010)

bendomolena said:


> On a side note, I find it funny how atheists celebrate Christmas, which at its core, is meant to celebrate the birth of Christ.


Why is it so popular to raise this lately? Did some cable news host mention this, and now it's entered some kind of lexicon of random useless questions?

It's not really all that funny at all. Pretty much every civilization ever has had some kind of winter festival long before Christianity. Christmas was co-opted by Christians to celebrate a suspect "birthday" at the same time, probably so they could use it to repress and judge and feel good about themselves against the horrible sinners who were practicing debauchery and actually having fun during the winter festivals. No one traditionalist belief owns the winter festivities... because they all own them and they overlap in all kinds of ways.

That said, I don't believe in Christianity, and I don't celebrate Christmas. However, it's not really fair to claim Christians own the season because their name for it happens to have stuck.


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

cdnwolverine said:


> Christmas
> 
> There is no historical evidence that early Christians in the first century commemorated the birth of Jesus Christ. In fact, in keeping with early Jewish law and tradition, it is likely that birthdays were not commemorated at all. According to The World Book Encyclopedia: "early Christians considered the celebration of anyone's birth to be a pagan custom." (Vol. 3, page 416) Rather than commemorating his birth, the only command Jesus gave concerning any sort of commemoration of his life actually had only to do with his death (Luke 22:19). It was not until several hundred years after the death of Jesus Christ that the first instances of the celebration of Christmas begin to appear in the historical record.[6] According to the new Encyclopedia Britannica, later Christians likely "wished the date to coincide with the pagan Roman festival marking the 'birthday of the unconquered sun'." The festival was celebrated with similar customs (gift giving, feasting) that are done to celebrate Christmas today.


 
I couldn't of said it better my self.

Im religious and thats more or less the reason why we don't celebrate Christmas.


----------

